# HARC Round #6 at Mike's This Saturday 6/26!!!



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Here we are again....back around to Mike's! I keep hearing people say how they "can't wait for the HARC race at Mike's" in the past few weeks. When I hear that from 5-10 people, that must mean we're going to have a pretty serious turnout!

I've been excited too for while......my car is dialed and ready to go!

I'm takin' bets.......I say:
-20 expert buggy's
-15 truggy's
-25 sportsman buggy's
-20 e-buggy's
-15 4x4 SC's

that's my prediction........what's yours?!?!?!?


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

HEAT!!!!! Lots of water and good times


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I'm takin' bets.......I say:
> -20 expert buggy's
> -15 truggy's
> -25 sportsman buggy's
> ...


I say:
-20 expert buggy's
-10 truggy's
-25 sportsman buggy's
-20 e-buggy's
-20 4x4 SC's

that's my prediction.:bounce:


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Any get a chance to take a picture or video of the new layout. I wasn't able to pay a visit like I wanted to.


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

there is no new layout, i went there yesterday, (sunday) and it was the same...?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Similar to the RC Pro layout just a few changes? Ok thats cool. I think I can hang with that. May be putting the GRP in for this one, or the NOVA may give the Wertks 7p a rest until Vertigo.


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

kstoracing said:


> Similar to the RC Pro layout just a few changes? Ok thats cool. I think I can hang with that. May be putting the GRP in for this one, or the NOVA may give the Wertks 7p a rest until Vertigo.


yessir, im using my max power for this race lol


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm ready to race. I stripped my servo saver post and should have a new one in by the weekend for racing. Still contemplating racing my slash 4x4 and buggy or just sticking to buggy. Last time I was at Mike's I had tons of trouble with my setup so I'm probably just going to focus on buggy. This should be a fun race!!! I really do love racing my slash though!! BTW, I finally have some lipo packs for it.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I can't wait! Gonna go up to mikes for some practice either wednesday or friday and help get the track 110% for saturday. I'm gonna predict 20 ebuggies but hope for 30!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Derrick.......I have that part if you need it. And running buggy and SC is not hard to do....

Karl.......Jair bought all that fuel and starter box lot........he asked you to contact him about buying just the fuel.......[email protected]

Jason.......I like your predictions better than mine!


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

I can't wait, I'm running Nitro and electric buggy!! Muuuuuuugggeeeennnites??? MOUNT UP!!!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Well I'll be there if i get my piston/sleeve by friday and also need to locate some Byrons 20-25% fuel with 11% oil.

Oh Roger will be there too but I don't think he's gonna run expert this time.


----------



## ItsNillusion07 (Jul 15, 2009)

Man sat is my birthday and Im gonna try and be at this one for sure. Just upgraded to the 808 10 spec and man it feels alot more stable than before so I cant wait to get it to mikes and test it out. So hopefully see ya there Rubine.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael you need more then a 2010 spec Xray to help you..LOL...JK..no I wasn't...LOL...see you there if you make it.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Chuck, Skillet, and Rob you sportsman sandbaggers gonna make it out to this one, I hope so gotta get ya'll from the last Harc.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

I am In Nebraska, Flying back Saturday, If I land in time, I may come be Pit Monkey for some buddies..


----------



## bigmack (Nov 12, 2009)

killer i have full bottle of byrons 20% i can bring to harc this weekend.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

My poor buggy and my new 4pk were just looking at me in the garage when I was leaving for work this morning.......BEGGING to be played with!! 

Come on Saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

ItsNillusion07 said:


> Man sat is my birthday and Im gonna try and be at this one for sure.


What a great way to spend your birthday. I'll have some smoke for you, but no candles...Maybe the river boys can do some nitro fireworks for you!!:fireworks


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

I'll be there


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Derrick, I am running 4x4 SC so what's up. Like Jerry says don't be skeered.

CV, thanks probably pick up a bottle of RS since I am in Pasadena today.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

There is a race this weekend? JK.....I will be on Lake Livingston for the weekend. Yall have fun!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

im looking to make it out this weekend. The last time I raced was in Alabama at the shootout


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

Any one needing or wanting Kal-Gard this weekend ill have it at mikes this weekend, just come and find me

*For pricing or to place a order email me at **[email protected]** or pm here.* 
*KAL-GARD DEALER*
http://www.***********/forums/signaturepics/sigpic1599_10.gif


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Is it Saturday yet?! I can't wait!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Any changes to the track since the last two weeks, will there be any changes?

Am I the only one thinking about racing, hurry up Saturday!


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm pretty sure its going to be the same. Phil did say he was going to work on it to fix some of the stuff that was getting pretty tore up(So don't let us down Phil!). All in all this layout has served us well. Its lasted a long time with minimul complaints.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hurry up and get here Saturday! Going out Friday for practice, can't wait!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Went to the track today on lunch and they took out the last double on the front section going into the berm and turned it into some little whoops....should bring lap times down about a 0.5-1 sec.

Earl smoothed out the straightaway for us today as well.

Other than that, it's nice and tacky.......as of now at least.....

1 more day and the week is over!!!


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm ready!!! We'll i am but the buggy's ain't. Maybe i'll get them ready by 3pm Sat.


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

I can't wait, I'll be there tomorrow as well!!


----------



## Andy S. (Sep 15, 2004)

jason...its called OFFROAD!!!! the holes and ruts make it more fun!!!! geeeez dude...haha

big papa miller...you racing again?


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Sup Andy...man I was just thinking about you yesterday. I heard someone bought the highlands moto park. Give me a call

No racing for me just fishing


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Does Mike's have a television, I want to catch the USA game at 2:30 or can someone bring a TV with digital tuner?:flag::bounce::flag:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

they have wifi....bring a laptop.....

I'm brining mine because I'm going to try to find a feed for the Fedor Emiliananko fight on showtime LOL


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Yea it be cool to watch that USA game and i dont even like soccer( got kicked in the shin to many times as a 6 yr old).. I love the way they flop. they do it more than the NBA players, well maybe not. GOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

****, 2nd time this week I've gone to mikes to practice and its wet and undrivable. I'm just cursed. Guess its a sign.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow Jason I was wondering if the weather effected the track....will the track be shortened for the race or is it repairable Phil by tomorrow.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I think it was just wet from them having watered it the other day


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

just the end of the straight is wet. should be ok for tomorrows race.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

The rain got one end of it. It will be dry for tomorrow as long as there isn't another torrential downpour with 50mph winds LOL


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

The first time you came out Jason our tractor was broke and we didnt get to finish our work. Today it was wet from the rain, but it is completely ready to go know in fact im going to run on it when our store closes. You are not cursed, we have been this week though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2 broken tractors in a week sucks!!!!!!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

FYI..........

There are a number of major road closures this weekend...........several of them on 59N and the Beltway........make sure to find an alternate route before you get stuck in traffic you can't get out of!

http://traffic.houstontranstar.org/construction/construction_report.aspx


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I am in bizatches....what time we starting????


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

signups end between 2 and 2:30, and we start at 3.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Chilling at miles waiting to race. Oh yeah!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Man, there were tight races in EVERY class last night!

That was a lot of fun, and congrats to all the winners!

Thanks again to Mike's for having us, and thanks again for participating in the HARC series.....it gives my efforts meaning when we pull out 75 entries on a slow day!


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

I had an awesome time yesterday. Thanks to everyone who came out and congrats to all the winners.

The expert buggy main was tight and would have been very interesting if Roger had not flamed out on his 10 min stop. 

Good times, can't wait to do it again.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks H.A.R.C and Mikes for putting on a awsome race.I enjoyed watching Roger and Jake battle it out in the main ,with all the hacking I might make the jump real soon.You new sportsmans need to watch and learn from the faster guys and try to keep it clean ,Rob should have been up there with us **** hackers..........Good race Chuck see ya next time 
peace out............Next stop Vertigo O YA bigger track.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Yep another good time At HARC, thanks CV. I dropped the ebuggy this time and it made the whole night more enjoyable just doing nitro. Good hanging out.. SKILLET dont be mad that I caught you in the last qual before your front end blew up, LOL.. Aw man that was funny seeing you looking at the results for that, LOL I was just messing with ya... 
Grayson thanks for the help you and Rubine found a problem I didn't know I had, just another maintenance item added to the list for the nitro.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

One last thing!!

Good Job Grayson on taking TQ in Sportsman buggy for the second straight time. awesome!! and Your killing me


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Awsome race in arena truck Larry. sorry for your misfortune in the main by haveing a lipo cut-off 2 ft from the finish line. I was extremely nervous racing and i can tell by the times I slid my truck on the roof...lol...We , I guess you have to be in it to win it...and I was there....
I also wanted to mention that in the arenatruck 1st qulifier was a complete nightmare. hacking all over the place but was definately cleaned up in the 2nd and 3rd qualifier. The main was awsome, Larry led the first couple laps then I took over, he passed me while I was pitting and it was almost over from there. Larry was about 15 seconds ahead when I started to make a charge and I dropped it to about 9 seconds going into the last lap when, unfortunatly Larry had a lipo problem a couple feet from the finish line and I was able to sneak out a win....
Congrats Larry and all the arena truck drivers, you all did awsome making room for the leaders to come through....that is how it is supposed to be....
Well I hope to not have a long time off now and I have the urge to do it again.....
Thanks Mike's and CV and all the guys calling the races....


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Paul, 

I could tell as the day went on you were getting your groove back. Glad to see ya out there!

Phil or Jeremy.......can one of you email me the results please?


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*superfast racing*

I had a blast saturday guys. The Expert buggy A MAin was blazing fast. I tried to keep up. I loved the Layout too.

It's been a long time since I've seen such competitive racing action, you guys are doing a great job, and thanks to Courtney and the guys at Mikes too. The races were run really well...


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I think it's time we go back to the pre-race meeting for the etiquette on corner marshalling (requirements, as well as how-to) and passing/racing. 

I know that even if we have a meeting before EVERY single race, most of it will go out the window when people get on the drivers' stand, but if we can affect at least one-person per race, then I think eventually things will get a little cleaner.

That's all part of racing though guys......it's why us experts CONSTANTLY advise anyone who wants to raise the bar on their lap times to just bite the bullet and move up into expert. Sure you won't win right away, but you WILL improve IMMEDIATELY!


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I think it's time we go back to the pre-race meeting for the etiquette on corner marshalling (requirements, as well as how-to) and passing/racing.
> 
> I know that even if we have a meeting before EVERY single race, most of it will go out the window when people get on the drivers' stand, but if we can affect at least one-person per race, then I think eventually things will get a little cleaner.
> 
> That's all part of racing though guys......it's why us experts CONSTANTLY advise anyone who wants to raise the bar on their lap times to just bite the bullet and move up into expert. Sure you won't win right away, but you WILL improve IMMEDIATELY!


 If we had enough intermidate drivers to attend why couldn't we have another class,I know theres some expert drivers that are stuck in the middle like us............?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

skillett said:


> If we had enough intermidate drivers to attend why couldn't we have another class,I know theres some expert drivers that are stuck in the middle like us............?


That's the last thing we need 2 classes is more than enough.

Results sent Courtney.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

skillett said:


> If we had enough intermidate drivers to attend why couldn't we have another class,I know theres some expert drivers that are stuck in the middle like us............?


Skillett, I think that's a great idea and see it happening at many other races throughout the country. I'm just not sure if we're ready for that in Houston yet. The scene is definitely growing as seen by attendance and may be ready for the intermediate class next year. It is easy to see that there are drivers in sportsman that are too good for sportsman, but not fast enough for expert. I don't think it would make any difference in the race day because there are usually more than 1 heat for sportsman and expert, so I think it would just reduce the number of heats per class, but still have the same number of heats. Maybe we can discuss this topic towards the end of the year before getting the new HARC series started.


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

Had a great time this weekend! the car was great through the main, i just could'nt get my head together! lol.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

There are requirements to be a corner marshal?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

yep.....you have to be racing, and you have to turn the cars over the right way.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

the right way? For some drivers, the right way is on their lid lol


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

I enjoyed it. Running two classes was fun and I think the extra track time helped my driving. Great job on keeping the show moving Phil. I really like the current layout, I'm gonna hate to see this one go away.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Donnie Hayden said:


> There are requirements to be a corner marshal?


 Ya like proper attire,no sandles, i was the worst one until a buggy ripped my toe nail off.lol Another is watch you corners not the race or some ones screaming for their car stuck behind a berm........thats just a few.......:spineyes:


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I remember back in the pearland race track days, a guy not paying attention got nailed by a 8th scale buggy in the head.......laid him out on the track.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

shoot, I came into the berm too hot this weekend and got lifted in the air by a dirt clod and came about 2" away from taking out Mike Cowan's leg!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> shoot, I came into the berm too hot this weekend and got lifted in the air by a dirt clod and came about 2" away from taking out Mike Cowan's leg!


HA, I think you had that planned...


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Ouch!!!!!!*



skillett said:


> Ya like proper attire,no sandles, i was the worst one until a buggy ripped my toe nail off.lol Another is watch you corners not the race or some ones screaming for their car stuck behind a berm........thats just a few.......:spineyes:


Gloves, closed toe shoes, and sans beer can.....Watch your corner.....Keep an eye out for flying cars, especially in truggy. Dangerous...

I wanted to say thanks to Big Phil, you did a great job of making everyone feel welcomed and special. Thanks a bunch. and you don't miss a thing......


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Yea, during practice my car went full throttle over the burn, and into the fence. I thought I was pushing the brake. I'm a little dyslectic some times...
Anyways, had a great time as always. Thanks for pitting for me CV. Your clock management was spot on!!!:wink:


Courtney Vaughan said:


> shoot, I came into the berm too hot this weekend and got lifted in the air by a dirt clod and came about 2" away from taking out Mike Cowan's leg!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

that corner marshaling junk is for you young folks lol. I had my share of it!


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

I had a great time. Good racing. Seeing Larry cut-out 2 feet from the finish was terrible :headknock


----------



## Andy S. (Sep 15, 2004)

man watching all these r/c vids. might have to dust off the old and busted r/c cars and come see if i can wheel with the k&m world champ, jb, the wookie and others again. been a long time... just might have to purchase me a new g ride if i can still figure out how to drive again. haha

WHATS UP PAUL??? ever find your 400ex?


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

I am sure they will let you run sportsman again Andy


----------



## Andy S. (Sep 15, 2004)

i sure hope so...i forgot how to turn the **** things on.

i heard you got married... congrats.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

lol


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

It won't take you long to get the feel back. Don't drive an electric one, or you will be spending lots of money.


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

Andy S. said:


> man watching all these r/c vids. might have to dust off the old and busted r/c cars and come see if i can wheel with the k&m world champ, jb, the wookie and others again. been a long time... just might have to purchase me a new g ride if i can still figure out how to drive again. haha
> 
> WHATS UP PAUL??? ever find your 400ex?


Andy, the wookie hasn't raced but twice this year and is not looking to be racing any time soon.


----------



## Andy S. (Sep 15, 2004)

WELL AREN'T YOU A PARTY POOPER!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Give me a few more days on the points..........I sat down to calculte them out, and realized that they points Mike's sent me were from Round #4.........not #6


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Andy S. said:


> man watching all these r/c vids. might have to dust off the old and busted r/c cars and come see if i can wheel with the k&m world champ, jb, the wookie and others again. been a long time... just might have to purchase me a new g ride if i can still figure out how to drive again. haha
> 
> WHATS UP PAUL??? ever find your 400ex?


Nope, not a damned thing on the EX yet......kinda just counting my losses now....I am looking to to get a 2011 KX250F dirt bike......not sure if that will happen....but anyways...you still racing the quads?? It would be nice to see you out at the rc track sometime....shoot..i havent even been racing rc's....


----------

